# Pee in Down/Feather Duvet



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

The kitty had an accident last night on our down/feather duvet. Is it enough to just wash it in the washing machine with washing detergent or do I need to use something in there as well to get the smell out? I don't think she did it intentionally. She had been playing for 45 minutes constantly and had not gone to the bathroom for a few hours prior.


----------



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

Nevermind, just searched and found out I need an enzyme cleaner. Is there one that is better than the other?


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I don't suggest that you attempt to clean a down comforter on your own. I would take it to a professional cleaner, but it won't be cheap. It is easy to ruin a down comforter. One of mine was getting pretty scarce with the feather/down content anyway and a new kitty had accidentally gotten locked in the bedroom. She peed on the comforter and I tried to wash it and the duvet with disasterous results! It fell apart and left a mess in the washer! :roll: 

If you can replace it relatively inexpensively (Bed, Bath and Beyond run them -andy size- for about $50 when on sale, which is frequently) it would be worth the expense...down comforters are very hard to wash.

Just my opinion...other members are free to chime in and offer more informative options!

Good luck with it! It's a pian in the butt, I know! :wink:


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah, if it is down then it needs a professional cleaner, and if you are going the professional cleaner route I would ask them if they can treat with an enzyme cleaner....But yeah don't get down near the washing machine, the smell of wet down alone ruins the comforter. 

Good luck, and Brynn makes a good point about getting another one, I would get one now, because it is summer and they are on sale.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I think Bed, Bath & Beyond have the down comforters (any size for about $50) on sale now...it may have been last week. Check their website, if you don't have one close-by. It would cost more than the $50 to have it properly cleaned, and I doubt it would ever be the same. If it is a duvet cover, take that off, have the duvet cleaned (if it is a high quality duvet - with kids and kitties in my house, I go for the cheaper stuff :wink: ) then get the BB&B $50 comforter job. *shrugs* that's what works for me, anyway.  One of these days, I will invest in a good one...when I have no kids, no cats, no husband *laughs at self* (I will never have a good one!)


----------



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

We were able to wash the comforter and dry it using low heat. It came out fine, but it said on the label that it could be washed in the washer and dried. It's down with feathers, so maybe that makes a difference since it's not 100% down.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow! Lucky you!  Maybe it's just because I buy the cheap ones that fall apart in the washer :lol: 

Glad it worked out!


----------



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

It was a fairly cheap one from Ikea


----------

